# So Nick moved to Florida



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2017)

How do you run a ski forum and move to Florida? Next years AZ summit is going to take place in Key West ...


----------



## jimk (Apr 20, 2017)

The site manager for EpicSki lives in Central America.  Frankly, we're lucky someone keeps the lights on so we can share ski stoke and peruse the wealth of info that flows through this site.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2017)

Funny, I was just thinking this as well. But given it's a website, I'm sure it can be run from pretty much anywhere. I have to imagine he'd welcome a trip or two to see some mountains and snow come winter time. It's pretty flat and warm in FLA.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 20, 2017)

Probably why there haven't been any site updates. Apple compatibility still sucks


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey it has snowed in Orlando before ... back in 1977...


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 20, 2017)

http://www.winterclubski.com/

He should be all set


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> http://www.winterclubski.com/
> 
> He should be all set



Ugh, torture.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2017)

A couple of weeks after the REAL summer heat and humidity engulf the West Coast of Florida on it's annual Mid May through Mid October run, and I'm guessing that Nick and his wife will be second guessing their move to the sunshine state, given the flexibilty of their careers! ;-)

Wish them the best of luck in their new home (and massive supply of deodorant to handle the Florida summer heat and humidity and their active lifestyles!    )


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 20, 2017)

How much effort is really put in to running this website?  The moderators handle the day-to-day operation, after all.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 20, 2017)

fckflorida


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> fckflorida



+1. Don't mind it for a 3 day weekend but more than that no thanks.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2017)

I hate Florida.


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2017)

Hate the humidity!  Too many retired people, too many tourists, it is flat and hot, and I can go on about Florida.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2017)

Rumor has it designs have been submitted for custom gator skin AZ beanies for giveaways at next year's Summit.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2017)

My wife and I go down to FLA once a year. We dogsit for our friends in their condo for about a week. It's a nice change of scenery. Having lived in New England all my life, it always surprises me how busy it is down there; wide roads, lots of shopping plazas.  Different from this area of the country.


----------



## benski (Apr 20, 2017)

dlague said:


> Hate the humidity!  Too many retired people, too many tourists, it is flat and hot, and I can go on about Florida.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Don't forget the risk of being eaten by an alligator or person on bath salts.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2017)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I go down to FLA once a year. We dogsit for our friends in their condo for about a week. It's a nice change of scenery. Having lived in New England all my life, it always surprises me how busy it is down there; wide roads, lots of shopping plazas.  Different from this area of the country.



That used to be just the East coast but the West coast is getting built up now to over the past 5-10 years.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 20, 2017)

Does anyone here have graphic design skills? I have though about building a more modern offering, but that is my missing skill.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 20, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> That used to be just the East coast but the West coast is getting built up now to over the past 5-10 years.


The west coast used to be a nice area, but it's quickly becoming overdeveloped.  Too bad, really.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2017)

My folks have​ been retired in Nokomis for about 15 years.  It's just north of Venice.  The development I've seen just in that time is unreal.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 20, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Does anyone here have graphic design skills? I have though about building a more modern offering, but that is my missing skill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



What is really needed for graphic design? Just the logo? Most web sites are getting away from graphics and rely on css.


----------



## Tin (Apr 20, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> My folks have​ been retired in Nokomis for about 15 years.  It's just north of Venice.  The development I've seen just in that time is unreal.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Do they have upside down pineapples around their mailbox?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2017)

I have my suspicions, but they apparently remove them before our visits.  The pickled watermelon rind I spotted in the fridge last month was a little peculiar too. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Apr 20, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I have my suspicions, but they apparently remove them before our visits.  The pickled watermelon rind I spotted in the fridge last month was a little peculiar too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


 

Don't let Shea play with any of the beads laying around the place. Those gerrys are riddled with STDs these days.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 20, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> What is really needed for graphic design? Just the logo? Most web sites are getting away from graphics and rely on css.



Logo yes. I need to do some homework on the issue of a mobile app. Does everyone just use tapatalk?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 20, 2017)

Florida's nice to visit, but that's about it.  With vacations, schooling, and visiting family, I'd say I've spent about 5 years of my life down there.  I had an opportunity to life in Florida scot-free (and on the water to boot) from 2004 onward, and choose to move back north anyway.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Florida's nice to visit, but that's about it.  With vacations, schooling, and visiting family, I'd say I've spent about 5 years of my life down there.  I had an opportunity to life in Florida scot-free (and on the water to boot) from 2004 onward, and choose to move back north anyway.



after about 30 years of visiting FL yearly (sometimes twice) if i never step foot there again I'll be a happy person.


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 21, 2017)

I mean... its flat and hot. Enough said.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 21, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Logo yes. I need to do some homework on the issue of a mobile app. Does everyone just use tapatalk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I do not use tapatalk, can't quite remember what it was about it now but there was something I didn't like about it. I use the app


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2017)

There actually are some nice weather times in Florida, where it's warm, and not humid. Those just unfortunately coincidence with ski season!!

I was down in Florida last week for my kids Spring break - both in Orlando for a few days and then down on the Gulf Coast in SW Florida not too far from Fort Meyers for a few days - morning lows in the mid 50's afternoon highs in the low/mid 80's and no humidity whatsoever - kind of felt quite nice for a few days I will admit

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Apr 21, 2017)

drjeff said:


> There actually are some nice weather times in Florida, where it's warm, and not humid. Those just unfortunately coincidence with ski season!!
> 
> I was down in Florida last week for my kids Spring break - both in Orlando for a few days and then down on the Gulf Coast in SW Florida not too far from Fort Meyers for a few days - morning lows in the mid 50's afternoon highs in the low/mid 80's and no humidity whatsoever - kind of felt quite nice for a few days I will admit
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Exactly! The good weather happens during ski season! Although, it's probably not too bad November through early mid December...right before skiing gets good here.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll be in Florida the 1st week of November for a few days before a trip to the Bahamas with my wife.
We have family down on the East Coast near Ft Lauderdale and I specifically picked early Nov as a prime time to go visit. 
Just before ski season and after the boat and golf clubs are put away up here.


----------



## Edd (Apr 21, 2017)

I lived in Jacksonville for two years when I was age 5-7. I reveled in stuff like Disneyworld, Marineland, alligator farms, and going to the beach. One day it snowed. Fond memories from when I was a dumb kid. 

I returned as a dumb adult, age 27, to Pensacola, between the months of March to October or so. I was in the Navy, attending a school. Through the summer I marched in formation to class wearing the dungaree enlisted uniform. Also mandatory PT several days a week, running in formation along with calisthenics, you get the idea. I developed a keen hatred for Florida's climate that I'll harbor until death. 

But not everyone feels that way (FLA population 20.6 million). I wish Nick good luck down there.


----------



## jimk (Apr 21, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I'll be in Florida the 1st week of November for a few days before a trip to the Bahamas with my wife.
> We have family down on the East Coast near Ft Lauderdale and I specifically picked early Nov as a prime time to go visit.
> Just before ski season and after the boat and golf clubs are put away up here.




My wife and I visited friends south of Sarasota, FL last fall.  I have fond memories of swimming in the Gulf and watching the sun go down on an island called Boca Grande on Halloween 2016.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2017)

jimk said:


> My wife and I visited friends south of Sarasota, FL last fall.  I have fond memories of swimming in the Gulf and watching the sun go down on an island called Boca Grande on Halloween 2016.



Boca Grande is a GREAT place!  I was fishing and beaching there a week ago.  One of the few reasons why I actually would go back there during the summer heat and humidity is that right in the pass at the South end of Boca Grande in the summer is some of the best tarpon fishing in the world!  The first few tarpon to return to the area for the summer had just recently been seen per the fishing guide we used.  No tarpon for our boat last week, just some grouper, snook, red fish and speckled sea trout giving us some tight lines!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 21, 2017)

When I was 19 I thought it would be great to live in Fla.Moved to Hollywood Beach and hung out at the place they fiilmed the Porkys movie.I lasted 6 weeks and headed north.Not for me.Just a visitor now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 21, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Exactly! The good weather happens during ski season! Although, it's probably not too bad November through early mid December...right before skiing gets good here.



Late October through December was always my favorite time of year down there.  It's typically not brutally hot and the water is still warm.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 21, 2017)

T





Puck it said:


> I hate Florida.


Me too , my dad had a nice place there on two championship courses , but other than a visist and several other trips for business , i detest the place , the happy high school bs of the gated communities replete with their Grass Nazis , Garbage. nazis , Hospitality Nazis , ,Golf Nazis ...too damn much  structure and lack of independence plus from May thru Oct ober the weather sucks


----------



## skifree (Apr 21, 2017)

jimk said:


> My wife and I visited friends south of Sarasota, FL last fall.  I have fond memories of swimming in the Gulf and watching the sun go down on an island called Boca Grande on Halloween 2016.



that road in Boca Grande is one HUGE speed trap. use blinkers/don't speed at all. otherwise very nice area $$$$.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 21, 2017)

You couldn't pay me to move to Florida.  Some people love it though.

_Okay, okay, I could certainly be bought with enough money, but you get the idea..._


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2017)

skifree said:


> that road in Boca Grande is one HUGE speed trap. use blinkers/don't speed at all. otherwise very nice area $$$$.



Had lunch after fishing last week at a Marina restaurant about a 1/2 mile off Boca before you get to the bridge.  The guy at the table next to me, my son and my father had just flown in on his jet to the private airport nearby and was waiting for his captain and crew of his 110 foot yacht to finish getting it ready to head out on   LOTS of big $$$ on Boca Grande!!!!!


----------



## Edd (Apr 21, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Had lunch after fishing last week at a Marina restaurant about a 1/2 mile off Boca before you get to the bridge.  The guy at the table next to me, my son and my father had just flown in on his jet to the private airport nearby and was waiting for his captain and crew of his 110 foot yacht to finish getting it ready to head out on



This sentence reads like your son and father flew in on the private jet of the guy sitting at the table next to you? Is that right?


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 21, 2017)

I once made it as far south as D.C. but had to turn around due to the oppressive heat and humidity.  Lounging around in the Keys holds some appeal for me, however.


----------



## abc (Apr 24, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> You couldn't pay me to move to Florida.  Some people love it though.
> 
> _Okay, okay, I could certainly be bought with enough money, but you get the idea..._


I lived there for 2 years, for work. Yes, you can pay me to live there, with not that much money. 

I don't get all the hates. I really don't. It's hot alright, but there's air conditioning. And you can go out for a run or ride early in the morning. Or better yet, go for a swim! Or go down to the keys to do some snorkeling/diving. 

The whole winter is very pleasant. I peel myself away to go skiing every so often. 

There're a lot of things I dislike about Florida (BUGS!). But there're also many things I dislike about the northeast (freezing rain/sleets). I don't focus on what I dislike. I focus on what I like. Florida has great opportunity for water sports. The northeast has more cultural activities. Colorado? Great skiing, great biking, great hiking... you get the idea.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 24, 2017)

abc said:


> I don't get all the hates. I really don't. It's hot alright, but there's air conditioning. And you can go out for a run or ride early in the morning. Or better yet, go for a swim! Or go down to the keys to do some snorkeling/diving.




The thing I don't like the most is the homogeneity of much of the (very large) state.  It's all the same.  Red Lobster, Olive Garden, Home Depot, etc... it's like the mecca of the box store.  Then there's the summer, which is bad, and I can tolerate heat better than most people, so at least I'd have the golf course to myself in July.   

 As for the Keys, yes they're beautiful, but it's a LONG drive from almost anywhere in Florida to the middle keys, so realistically you're not going to go to the Keys much even if you live in Florida.  From Jacksonville to Marathon Island is like driving from New Jersey to South Carolina. From Orlando it's like going from Boston to Quebec City.  It's a huge state.


Oh, and South Florida is the absolute pits.  There's a few nice pockets like Boca and Jupiter etc.... surrounded by congested and overfilled roads and a traffic light every 1/8 of a mile to boot.  I hate the place.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2017)

No snow in Florida so no reason to go there.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2017)

abc said:


> I lived there for 2 years, for work. Yes, you can pay me to live there, with not that much money.
> 
> I don't get all the hates. I really don't. It's hot alright, but there's air conditioning. And you can go out for a run or ride early in the morning. Or better yet, go for a swim! Or go down to the keys to do some snorkeling/diving.
> 
> ...



To each there own I guess but agree with your last point RE: Colorado.  However, if ocean is a requirement then it too is not great.  We thought it was important to us having lived on both coasts.  But California is a quick flight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2017)

I hear the AC argument from my parents, but that still means you are stuck inside.  Even when I was little and hadn't yet skied, I always preferred colder weather as you can dress for it.  In the heat there's only so many clothes you can take off.  I still spend more time indoors in the summer than I care to because of how hot it still gets in New England.

The other issue is too much sunshine for my fair skinned self.  It's quite literally a health hazard unless I'm very regimented about wearing sun screen.  I'm glad I only really have to worry about that half the year in New England. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 24, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I hear the AC argument from my parents, but that still means you are stuck inside.  Even when I was little and hadn't yet skied, I always preferred colder weather as you can dress for it.  In the heat there's only so many clothes you can take off.  I still spend more time indoors in the summer than I care to because of how hot it still gets in New England.



The colder weather argument is one I've been making for my entire life! Going from an air conditioned house to an air conditioned car to an air conditioned destination for 3+ months of the year sounds mind numbing to me. For people who HATE the cold or thrive in water activities, Florida makes perfect sense. It would be no different than someone moving north to ski country.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I always preferred colder weather as you can dress for it.  In the heat there's only so many clothes you can take off.  *Without getting arrested*



+1 I modified it a little


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 24, 2017)

We have a place in Florida.  Its on a barrier island on the east coast and I like it *BUT* only between May 1st and October 31st.  I've heard the "your crazy" cries from people, but most of the time the sea breeze makes life quite comfortable and none of the "snowbirds" are around making life very peaceful.  It is our intention to spend much of the summer season there then relocate to the inter-mountain west for November through April and put it up as a seasonal rental.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 24, 2017)

Jully said:


> *Going from an air conditioned house to an air conditioned car to an air conditioned destination for 3+ months of the year *sounds mind numbing to me.



For 3 months?     LOL.   Oh, it's much worse than that!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 24, 2017)

abc said:


> I lived there for 2 years, for work. Yes, you can pay me to live there, with not that much money.
> 
> I don't get all the hates. I really don't. It's hot alright, but there's air conditioning. And you can go out for a run or ride early in the morning. Or better yet, go for a swim! Or go down to the keys to do some snorkeling/diving.
> 
> ...


I like the cold more than the heat, so that's my main reason.  Florida is unbearably hot and humid more months than it is not.  Therefore, I'd never move there.  If I was paid enough, yeah maybe.  But, it'd need to be a lot.

Tropical vacations are nice every once in a while though and snorkeling/scuba diving is good fun also.


----------



## Jully (Apr 24, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> For 3 months?     LOL.   Oh, it's much worse than that!



HAHA, I don't doubt that. I have not spent enough time in Florida to know when it becomes unbearably hot and humid and when it stops!


----------



## abc (Apr 24, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I like the cold more than the heat, so that's my main reason.  Florida is unbearably hot and humid more months than it is not.  Therefore, I'd never move there.  If I was paid enough, yeah maybe.  But, it'd need to be a lot.
> 
> Tropical vacations are nice every once in a while though and snorkeling/scuba diving is good fun also.



I didn't particularly like Florida. It wasn't a place I sought out to move to. But I had no hang up about it. I went there for a job I really like. It didn't pay any more than the other offer, in Virginia. But it was the job that launched my career. So I'm glad I followed my head rather than my heart (though my heart was indifferent about it). 

Give me interesting work and reasonable pay, I would not rule it out. Ironically, the pay in Florida is typically LOW because the expectation that people wants to live there! 

Having lived there for 2 years, I know what it's REALLY like, not just how one THINK it's like. It's one thing to know what you probably don't like anyway. I just know get all that hate, especially from people who haven't actually lived there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd rather live in Florida than the mid-Atlantic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2017)

Depending on where you are located in the mid-Atlantic you can at least break away for a weekend skiing still or even some day trips.  Snowshoe is a plenty respectable enough mountain to enjoy for a couple of days. Florida you obviously can't do that.  

Personally, I need the ability to get in a car and go skiing several times a month.  Skiing a week and then waiting a month or two to go again would drive me crazy.

I've talked with Nick about his move and he's basically planning on skiing the same amount as he did living in New England, only now he plans on one week in Colorado with his sister and then go to Sugarloaf for a week surrounding the AZ Summit.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Apr 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> The site manager for EpicSki lives in Central America.  Frankly, we're lucky someone keeps the lights on so we can share ski stoke and peruse the wealth of info that flows through this site.



Quoting myself because of the news that they are pulling the plugon EpicSki.  Keeping the lights on is something to be thankful for.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> The site manager for EpicSki lives in Central America.  Frankly, we're lucky someone keeps the lights on so we can share ski stoke and peruse the wealth of info that flows through this site.



Hows that working out? lol


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> Quoting myself because of the news that they are pulling the plugon EpicSki.  Keeping the lights on is something to be thankful for.



Ah beat me to it!


----------



## jimk (Apr 24, 2017)

wa-loaf said:


> Hows that working out? lol



He was actually sharp, dedicated, and very active on the site.  He took it serious and is upset now because he's out of a job (part time) with three days notice.


----------



## abc (Apr 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> Quoting myself because of the news that they are pulling the plugon EpicSki.  Keeping the lights on is something to be thankful for.


I can't help to be concerned about this board too. It also experienced a lot of technical difficulty related to the hosting company lately. It could ultimately manifest itself as too high a cost for the owner to justify, which is basically what happened to epicski.com

The same COULD happen here too. (I hope not the "same" of 3 day notice though)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 24, 2017)

abc said:


> *The same COULD happen here too*. (I hope not the "same" of 3 day notice though)



Dont worry, I'll preserve the Kitchen Wall thread for the next Voyager space capsule if it's the last thing I do.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 24, 2017)

abc said:


> I didn't particularly like Florida. It wasn't a place I sought out to move to. But I had no hang up about it. I went there for a job I really like. It didn't pay any more than the other offer, in Virginia. But it was the job that launched my career. So I'm glad I followed my head rather than my heart (though my heart was indifferent about it).
> 
> Give me interesting work and reasonable pay, I would not rule it out. Ironically, the pay in Florida is typically LOW because the expectation that people wants to live there!
> 
> Having lived there for 2 years, I know what it's REALLY like, not just how one THINK it's like. It's one thing to know what you probably don't like anyway. I just know get all that hate, especially from people who haven't actually lived there.


I'm not trying to convince anyone that Florida is bad or anything, I just know I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2017)

abc said:


> I can't help to be concerned about this board too. It also experienced a lot of technical difficulty related to the hosting company lately. It could ultimately manifest itself as too high a cost for the owner to justify, which is basically what happened to epicski.com
> 
> The same COULD happen here too. (I hope not the "same" of 3 day notice though)



I've been trying to get a grapple on this issue for my new endeavor. I believe the community needs an actively maintained site with modern features. I'm going to try to make it happen. But it certainly takes a commitment of both time and financial resources. I haven't yet figured out how to make the books balance, but I guess I'm going to find out. In starting up a site I'm guessing the initial costs are around $100/month for all of the hosting and licenses to do it right. As things grow I'm estimating about $500/month in costs to keep the lights on with a greater load.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 25, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> I'd rather live in Florida than the mid-Atlantic.



Same here, plus it's more convient for me to head down to Lorton, VA, throw myself and the vehicle on the Amtrack Auto-Train, and be in Sanford/South side of Orlando the next morning.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 25, 2017)

I've heard the (water)​ skiing is terrific in Florida


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 25, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Same here, plus it's more convient for me to head down to Lorton, VA, throw myself and the vehicle on the Amtrack Auto-Train, and be in Sanford/South side of Orlando the next morning.




Funny thing is I have family in Sanford and I've never done that (I drive the whole way).   

The Auto Train seems outrageously expensive, but that's not the problem as I'd try it once anyway just for the helluvit.  The issue I have is that on top of the expense, the train ride time from VA to FL is longer than the entire drive time from NJ to FL! :-o


----------



## skifree (Apr 25, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Funny thing is I have family in Sanford and I've never done that (I drive the whole way).
> 
> The Auto Train seems outrageously expensive, but that's not the problem as I'd try it once anyway just for the helluvit.  The issue I have is that on top of the expense, the train ride time from VA to FL is longer than the entire drive time from NJ to FL! :-o



ding ding. Tried it once. Train stops constantly. never again. Jet Blue and rental car for now on.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 25, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Funny thing is I have family in Sanford and I've never done that (I drive the whole way).
> 
> The Auto Train seems outrageously expensive, but that's not the problem as I'd try it once anyway just for the helluvit.  The issue I have is that on top of the expense, the train ride time from VA to FL is longer than the entire drive time from NJ to FL! :-o



I just missed my 14 day window for my ticket last week. It should have been $198 for the truck, and $99 for me. It ended up being $344 with a veteran's discount thru Veterans Advantage. Supper included, and a continental breakfast. Leaves 3:30-4pm and arrives 9-9:30am and you didn't drive all night to do almost the same thing. Takes me about 8hrs to drive from RI to the Lorton station.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 25, 2017)

skifree said:


> ding ding. Tried it once. Train stops constantly. never again. Jet Blue and rental car for now on.



I don't know about constantly, a few times maybe as they use CSX's tracks, so they have to give way here and there. But I've never arrived later than 10am. I find the rental car just sits to much to justify it for trips over a week. I do like flying better, but the cost of flying and the car rental on longer stays was too much for me. This trip was all the way from Northern Maine anyhow, so it was pack the vehicle once, and go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

My folks come North from Florida a couple of months each summer.  My father has had several back surgeries and sitting in the car for extended periods of time is quite uncomfortable for him. They are looking into the auto train as an option. It's too bad that service doesn't come further north to at least NYC metro.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 26, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> My folks come North from Florida a couple of months each summer.  My father has had several back surgeries and sitting in the car for extended periods of time is quite uncomfortable for him. They are looking into the auto train as an option. It's too bad that service doesn't come further north to at least NYC metro.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I feel for him, It's going to be a long ride back north this year as I only bought a southbound ticket. I've been told they can't fit the AutoRacks thru some spaces around DC and/or Baltimore, and that they need some sizeable area to build a new station, as they separate the AutoRacks from the passenger cars at either station and move them to the loading docks. That's supposedly why they don't run it further North. I'd like to see central CT myself, It would make it easier on my family coming from all directions. It's a pretty good sized train with sleepers and coach and enough AutoRacks to haul 350 cars/trucks on each run.

Obviously there the northbound trains are pretty booked this time of year with all the Snowbirds returning to the North. You want to try to book at least 14 days in advance if possible, and during mid-week, for the cheaper fares.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> *It ended up being $344* with a veteran's discount thru Veterans Advantage.




How much does a budget ticket from RI to SFB cost?   I can usually get them for $225 - $250 as long as it isnt Thanksgiving or Christmas.  Off-season, if you get lucky and buy early you can score $125 - $200 RT.

As for rental cars, I use comparison websites (Expedia, Kayak, Travelocity, etc..) and "book" the cheapest 100% refundable option available to lock it in, but then I check again every few days before my trip.  For my recent Colorado trip, one month out I had a 10 day rental on a mid-size SUV for $508 reserved (that was the cheapest), and I ended up with a 10 day rental on a full-size SUV for $316 by canceling and re-booking about 72 hours out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 26, 2017)

jimk said:


> He was actually sharp, dedicated, and very active on the site.  He took it serious and is upset now because he's out of a job (part time) with three days notice.



Ah, that's a bummer. I bailed on Epic when Phil and Tricia got booted. Just spend my time on Pugski and here now.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 26, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> How much does a budget ticket from RI to SFB cost?   I can usually get them for $225 - $250 as long as it isnt Thanksgiving or Christmas.  Off-season, if you get lucky and buy early you can score $125 - $200 RT.
> 
> As for rental cars, I use comparison websites (Expedia, Kayak, Travelocity, etc..) and "book" the cheapest 100% refundable option available to lock it in, but then I check again every few days before my trip.  For my recent Colorado trip, one month out I had a 10 day rental on a mid-size SUV for $508 reserved (that was the cheapest), and I ended up with a 10 day rental on a full-size SUV for $316 by canceling and re-booking about 72 hours out.



Yeah, but I'm traveling from central Aroostook County, ME to FL, so not really near a flight hub, and I hate flying from Logan. Rather fly from Providence, and leave vehicle at my sister's instead of the airport. I was finding cheap tix from PVD into Tampa changing in either Charlotte or Atlanta, and I guess Southwest is flying direct now from PVD to Fort Myers, but not sure how cheap.

I never had any luck finding cheap car rentals booking really far out. Usually got better deals waiting for the last minute. Why is that?

 I had fragile stuff that needed to be brought down anyhow, not shipped, so that's why I end up driving, instead of flying, half the time. Once I'm in FL, I usually spend a 7-10 days in Ocala, and another 7 or so in Fort Myers/Naples. The rental usually just sits once I'm in one spot or the other. Was thinking of just buying a second vehicle, (econobox) and just leaving the pickup up in New England. I'm leaning more towards wintering in FL, just spending the height of ski season in ME/NH/VT, with maybe a couple trips west tossed in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2017)

Allegiant air out of Portsmouth might be worth a look for you.  Usually good rates plus free parking at the airport.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> I never had any luck finding cheap car rentals booking really far out.* Usually got better deals waiting for the last minute. Why is that?*



I dont know.  Supposedly, it's not supposed to work like that.  If you GOOG, "how to get the best rental car rates" on travel tip websites, they tell you to book early, but in my limited experience, I too have got great deals last minute.



deadheadskier said:


> *Allegiant air* out of Portsmouth might be worth a look for you.



My family calls Allegiant, _"Death Trap Air"_, but they do have great deals to Florida, and are the airline I was referencing with the cheap rates I posted above.   SFB is about 10 minutes from where my Mom retired, so it works out great.  Plus I fly out of ABE, and going from tiny airport to tiny airport is fantastic.  Security is a breeze, and you park closer to the airport than you typically do at the ski resort.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 26, 2017)

Curious how much do you folks think this place is worth?

If one wanted to buy it and keep it going?

Not me, just curious.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 26, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> Curious how much do you folks think this place is worth?
> 
> If one wanted to buy it and keep it going?
> 
> Not me, just curious.


Not the price Nick paid.  Traffic is way down from when he bought it.


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> My family calls Allegiant, _"Death Trap Air"_, but they do have great deals to Florida, and are the airline I was referencing with the cheap rates I posted above.   SFB is about 10 minutes from where my Mom retired, so it works out great.  Plus I fly out of ABE, and going from tiny airport to tiny airport is fantastic.  Security is a breeze, and you park closer to the airport than you typically do at the ski resort.



I'm curious why they are referred to as Death Trap Air? I've never ridden them before myself. 

Would rental prices correspond to flight prices or projected volume? I may be giving rental companies less credit, but if it gets too close to the deadline and the flight volume for that day is way down, they might lower prices to entice more people to rent?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 26, 2017)

Jully said:


> I'm curious why they are referred to as Death Trap Air? I've never ridden them before myself.



They're not really, it's just a joke in my family.  They buy their planes as aging equipment from other carriers (United, Delta, American, etc..) fleet towards the end of its' life, or, at least when those major carriers no longer want them.   You'll sometimes see little things like old style furniture you haven't seen in a while. Sometimes it's not noticeable, sometimes it's extremely noticeable.  Like the flight I took to SFB where there was rear ceiling paneling literally held to the roof with duct tape.


----------



## Jully (Apr 26, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> They're not really, it's just a joke in my family.  They buy their planes as aging equipment from other carriers (United, Delta, American, etc..) fleet towards the end of its' life, or, at least when those major carriers no longer want them.   You'll sometimes see little things like old style furniture you haven't seen in a while. Sometimes it's not noticeable, sometimes it's extremely noticeable.  Like the flight I took to SFB where there was rear ceiling paneling literally held to the roof with duct tape.



Ahh. I did not know that about them. A fitting joke name given some of those circumstances. I was not sure if they were more along the lines of Spirit. Glad to hear they are not!


----------



## Harvey (Apr 28, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> +1. Don't mind it for a 3 day weekend but more than that no thanks.



An hour is too long for me.


----------



## darent (Apr 29, 2017)

Florida referenced as "Gods Waiting Room" enough said!!


----------

